# Can I extend a villa on a urbanization - EG; Camposol etc.



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello again, so aside from going the land route I have also been looking at the bargains to be had in the villa urbanizations in Valencia. Torriveija, Camposol etc.

I'm looking at 2 bed terrace bungalows on their own plot with off road parking. They are quite small but I want a project so am thinking of taking one on with the view of extending.

I have no idea what is allowed and what isnt and appreciate a solicitor would know but im not even interested in going looking if i cannot extend.

Does anyone know the rules on some or all of the following or have you done it yourself?

#1 Convert the roof to a terrace.
#2 Extend the ground floor terrace
#3 Install a pool
#4 Dig out a basement

Thanks a bunch, Dave.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hybr!d said:


> Hello again, so aside from going the land route I have also been looking at the bargains to be had in the villa urbanizations in Valencia. Torriveija, Camposol etc.
> 
> I'm looking at 2 bed terrace bungalows on their own plot with off road parking. They are quite small but I want a project so am thinking of taking one on with the view of extending.
> 
> ...


on most urbs you not only have to comply with the ayuntamiento building regs, but also the actual urb regs


many urbanisations have very strict rules as to what you can do - even down to the colour of the toldos you can put on your window & whether or not you can even put washing on your balcony - I kid you not

so you can imagine the difficulty you might have getting permission for the kind of changes you are thinking of - all of which are pretty major & could cause problems for adjoining properties

I know someone who lives on a small urb in this town who decided to cover in his top floor balcony/terrace

2 years later he is still in legal wrangles not only with the urb committee, but also with the ayuntamiento - he chose not to seek permission from either

he has put it back as it was - but the legal stuff continues.......... & continues to cost him


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

worth bearing in mind that to my knowledge , none of Camposol is signed off by the council yet. many people have developed their 'underbuilds'.whether or not with permission is another question. Pools aren't a problem. 
Some parts of sector 'D' have subsidence problems& along with 'C' are miles from any services, meaning you need transport. 'A' is the best in my opinion but I still wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

RE; Torreveija area.

I notice that in a street of terraced bungalows many have roof terraces and pools in the front garden and some dont. Some even have second storeys. These seem like additions and this would imply it would be possible to add these bits or am i being naive and they are simply illegal?

Thanks for all the help thus far.
Dave.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hybr!d said:


> RE; Torreveija area.
> 
> I notice that in a street of terraced bungalows many have roof terraces and pools in the front garden and some dont. Some even have second storeys. These seem like additions and this would imply it would be possible to add these bits or am i being naive and they are simply illegal?
> 
> ...


who knows :confused2:

every town & every urb has different rules  but as gus said, Camposol is a law unto itself & if he's right & it hasn't yet been adopted by the Ayuntamiento perhaps permissions aren't required - I don't know 

I had read somewhere that the pools installed by owners are being blamed by some for the subsidence problems - again, I don't know how likely that is to be the _actual_ cause

where I live you absolutely wouldn't be permitted to put a pool in the garden of a terraced house - there are regs that forbid swimming pools being built a certain distance (3m comes to mind but I can't remember exactly) from the house & from the property boundary with other properties & the street - it would either have to be tiny pool or a VERY WIDE terraced house with a LOT of land in front of it


----------

